# Mid-Michigan Ice Fishing Lake



## ackerm61 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been a long time reader here but this is my first time posting.

Can anyone suggest a good lake or two in the mid-michigan area to try ice fishing? I'm near Lansing, and have tried a few of the lakes around here but never have much luck in the area.

I'm really looking to find a lake in the area so I don't have to travel real far North every time I want to have a decent catch.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

well right now all the lakes are pretty slow anyway with the full moon cycle and the barameter so high. Most people arent gonna want to tell you there fishing spots anyway hahaha


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Welcome aboard!
Not everybody here is stingy with fishing information - I do most of my reports & exchanges via PM (private message).
The good guys here are always helpful , don't mind the smart alecs.
Pleas fill out your profile with some personal details - you'll be able to meet great folks in a similar age group & like minds for what you seek.

I'm in White Cloud - but I might be able to recommend some guys to help you!!
Robert


----------



## hooch2a23 (Jan 27, 2008)

I too fish the Lansing area. I would be happy to share info. Just pm me and I'll point you in the right direction (no guarantees of course!):lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

hooch2a23 said:


> .... (no guarantees of course!):lol:


That's fishin' !!!!

Thanks for steppin' up man!!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

If your in Lansing stop in to Grand River Bait and Tackle. Old Wayne will help you out. If you don't mind small pike Lake Lansing(out in front of the old amusement park) with tips ups can keep you busy.


----------



## fishing>women (Oct 25, 2009)

Take a look at google earth satellite imagery of the area you want to fish. I have found numerous lakes this way. Only problem is that you wont know what you can catch till you fish it.


----------



## gumball billy (Jan 30, 2006)

pm me and I will give you some places to fish


----------



## jbmuzzy (May 21, 2009)

great tip...thanks


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Try saubee lake public hunting erea.Take w saint joseph st. west out of lansing about 20 or so miles and it runs right into the lake.4 lakes to choose from if you dont mind walking.


----------

